# Kibble stuck too roof of mouth



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I have just been scared to death when i saw henry obviously struggling with something. I found it to be a piece of kibble stuck to the roof of his mouth. I managed to get it out with a chop stick (hope this is ok but only thing i had). He seems fine now and not too stressed.

I have since read Nancy's advice on another thread about if this happens again, but is there anything i can do to help prevent this? Mayde crushing up his kibble?

Im worried he's going to do this while im asleep and im not going to hear him (he lives in the living room). I only just caught it this time as i was getting ready for bed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What shape is the kibble he is eating? Some shapes will catch easier than others and some hedgehogs have more problems than others. Yes you can break up the kibble to make it less likely to get caught.

It is scary the first few times it happens and some of them are very reluctant to allow our help. 

Glad you got it out.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Its round. Royal Canin 32. Im meant to be going to bed but am now keeping an eye out.

Ill break it up a bit, it will make me feel better.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The round shape is more likely to get caught. It is more difficult for them to crunch an also can fit perfectly in the roof of some hedgehogs mouths. X and Y shapes are usually easier for them to crunch.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

****! I've been having real trouble finding the right cat food for nutrition etc as i live in England so have far less choice. Even the new one i've found is round shaped!

Ill have to make sure i break them up/cut them in half.


----------

